# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban

## annemiek

Dit is mijn 3e stopdag&#33; Hoeveel zorgen ik me ook maakte, dat was natuurlijk nergens voor nodig. Ik heb zelfs absoluut geen trek in een sigaret, ongelooflijk&#33; Ik vind het zelfs vies&#33; Wel heb ik last van bijwerkingen: huiduitslag, pijn op m&#39;n middenrif (af en toe), een wattig gevoel in m&#39;n hoofd. Heb gisteren geen pillen geslikt, en vandaag ook nog niet. Weet nog niet wat ik ga doen, of elke dag 1 of om de dag 1 pil. Een ding is zeker: zyban ontneemt je werkelijk de lust om te roken&#33; Hoop dat dat zo blijft&#33;

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by annemiek_@14-01-2004, 11:02:57
> * Dit is mijn 3e stopdag&#33; Hoeveel zorgen ik me ook maakte, dat was natuurlijk nergens voor nodig. Ik heb zelfs absoluut geen trek in een sigaret, ongelooflijk&#33; Ik vind het zelfs vies&#33; Wel heb ik last van bijwerkingen: huiduitslag, pijn op m&#39;n middenrif (af en toe), een wattig gevoel in m&#39;n hoofd. Heb gisteren geen pillen geslikt, en vandaag ook nog niet. Weet nog niet wat ik ga doen, of elke dag 1 of om de dag 1 pil. Een ding is zeker: zyban ontneemt je werkelijk de lust om te roken&#33; Hoop dat dat zo blijft&#33;*


 tjonge tis wat

----------

